# General > Forum Support Shopping Mall > Gardening Merchants >  Park Seed

## Chris

To help support the forum and save as well, click on the link below before making purchases at Park Seed.




Have a review on this merchant? Post it below.

----------


## huntermj

The link is bad.

----------


## LowKey

Never had a problem with Park Seed, neither with the company nor the seed germinating. Their prices are comparable to everyone else and they usually have a fairly good stock selection. They aren't heavily into heirloom seed, though they have a few. Mostly tomatoes.

----------

